# spanish dictionary for open office



## jsn (Oct 17, 2003)

Hi all.

I have installed openoffice on my mac os x, and now I am trying to install a spanish dictionary from: 
http://es.openoffice.org/programa/diccionario.html?JServSessionIdservlets=xtnqljaiw2

I have followed the installation guide adding the files under /home/OOo10x/user/wordbook/

and modifying the  "dictionary.lst" adding a new line:
 DICT es ES es_ES.

After that I went to languages to select the new language.

But it does not work, what am I missing ?

Thanks
jsn


----------



## lrowan (Oct 17, 2003)

Yo me hice un documento para recordar como lo había hecho. Si me dices a donde, te lo mando. En .rtf?


----------



## jsn (Oct 20, 2003)

hay alguna forma de enviar privados aqui ?


----------



## jsn (Oct 20, 2003)

Irowan

haz un copiar/pegar de tu documento en este for, no asi lo leo yo y toda persona interesada y con el mismo problema.

jsn


----------



## lrowan (Oct 20, 2003)

Mando el archivo. Se puede abrir, por ejemplo, con TextEdit. 
En cuanto a lo de los mensajes privados, entre las opciones de User CP-Edit Options, está permitir o no que se te envíen. Está también la posibilidad de recibir un mensaje de correo cuando te han mandado un mensaje privado. Para mandar tú, abre Profile del destinatario.


----------



## jsn (Oct 21, 2003)

Hola

me acaban de dar en el foro de macuarium esta informacion que me parece fundamental para esto de los diccionarios :

"Yo lo descargué todo de 
http://porting.openoffice.org/mac/ooo-osx_downloads.html#localizer , arriba del todo está el programa completo y donde te lleva el enlace, la localización al español, con su diccionario y su guionado."

jose


----------

